# hollowgram crank prices?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

whats a complete set go for in a bike store not e bay?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

too much 
I think it's around $900 including installation if you want ceramic bb bearnings.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

went the ebay route and won a complete new set with diff. anodized parts for $700. I think any bike store would charge more and then the sales tax,seen used and incomplete ones go for 500-600 range so a brand new complete set for this amount isnt too bad,should recieve them on thursday,there still one more set available ,he had 3 new sets ,the other sold for 650.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

vette said:


> went the ebay route and won a complete new set with diff. anodized parts for $700. I think any bike store would charge more and then the sales tax,seen used and incomplete ones go for 500-600 range so a brand new complete set for this amount isnt too bad,should recieve them on thursday,there still one more set available ,he had 3 new sets ,the other sold for 650.


Did you check if the SPINDLE and BB bearings are included? Usually at that price point, you just get the crankset (Crank Arms, Spider, Spider Lock Ring, Chain Rings, Chain Ring Bolts, and Crank Bolts @ 3 different colors). Otherwise, you got a good deal!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

$795 for the cranks and $110 for the standard BB. I've got 172.5s and 175s in 110 and 130 bcd's ready to ship with BB. Hit me up if you want one.

Starnut


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

also have a look at cannondale experts - $735 in various lengths: Complete Cranks - CannondaleExperts.com


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

yeh I got everything ,even the multi color bolt kit ,spindle ,bearings ,brand new in box,should have it tomorrow,gonna sell my 7800 dura ace crank..update ,friday delivery now,thats UPS,yeh I wouldnt of paid this much unless it had everything,a 175 hardly used just went a couple hundred cheaper,oh well.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

njleach said:


> also have a look at cannondale experts - $735 in various lengths: Complete Cranks - CannondaleExperts.com


Again like this link, if you look at the description, the price does not include the BB and spindle.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

A few weeks ago I was in a bad crash and it looks like my Mark V Hollowgram SI crankset -- specifically the chainring -- took a bit of a beating and was bent ever-so-slightly, but enough to cause chain rub against the front derailleur chain cage when in the easy gears. I'm going to need a new crankset -- presumably this means I don't need a new bottom bracket. 

Anyone else ever had this problem?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> A few weeks ago I was in a bad crash and it looks like my Mark V Hollowgram SI crankset -- specifically the chainring -- took a bit of a beating and was bent ever-so-slightly, but enough to cause chain rub against the front derailleur chain cage when in the easy gears. I'm going to need a new crankset -- presumably this means I don't need a new bottom bracket.
> 
> Anyone else ever had this problem?


Just replace the chainrings, if they are the only problem. Recall that the spider is replaceable as well. If either or both are damaged, just replace them as well. It's cheaper than buying an entire Hollowgram SL set.

chl


----------

